# jeden 20 Wert rausholen



## PollerJava (10. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

Gibt es einen SQL- Befehl, mit dem ich mir jeden 20. Wert rausholen kann ohne dass ich bei meiner Tabelle eine ID habe (Aufbau meiner Tabelle -> TIMESTAMP | Wert)?

lg


----------



## SlaterB (10. Dez 2007)

SQL allgemein nicht,
in bestimmten Datenbanken vielleicht,
in Oracle gibt es das implizite Feld ROWNUM (rowNumber), dessen Einsatz klar sein dürfte

http://www.oracle.com/technology/oramag/oracle/06-sep/o56asktom.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Dez 2007)

Du kannst alle Werte aus der Tabelle in eine Collection packen und darüber iterieren und mit Verwendung des Modulo-Operators jeden 20. Wert auslesen.


----------



## PollerJava (10. Dez 2007)

Ich will aber, dass das Ganze die Datenbank macht, da ich sonst zu viele Daten in mein Programm hole,

lg


----------



## tuxedo (10. Dez 2007)

Wenn du nur jeden 20. Wert brauchst und die Werte dazwischen nicht auslesen willst: Warum speicherst du dann so viele Werte? 

*dummfrag*

- Alex


----------



## ms (10. Dez 2007)

Welche Datenbank verwendest du?

ms


----------



## PollerJava (10. Dez 2007)

ich verwende FireBird,

wenn ich von meiner DB z.B. ein Jahr auslese, dann nur jeden 20 Wert, wird dann hineingezoomt oder wird nur eine Woche ausgelesen, dann JEDEN Wert,

lg


----------



## FenchelT (10. Dez 2007)

Brauchst Du Zufallswerte oder willst Du immer den gleichen?
Ist das, was heute 20 ist, morgen auch noch zwanzig oder unter Umsatenden neunzehn?


Im Uebrigen: Bei einer nicht indizierten Tabelle und nicht Verwendung eines ORDER BY ist deine Ergebnismenge rein zufaellig.
Solltest Du bedenken  :wink:


----------



## PollerJava (10. Dez 2007)

die Zahl (20 oder 100 oder .. ) kann variable sein, dieses Intervall rechne ich mir in meinem Programm aus und übergebe es dann dem SQL- Statement,

lg


----------

